# Nvidia GeForce Notebook-Treiber Beta 182.05



## Sentionline007 (11. Februar 2009)

Nvidia GeForce Notebook-Treiber Beta 182.05 [Win XP 32 Bit]
Nvidia GeForce Notebook-Treiber Beta 182.05 [Win XP 64 Bit]
Nvidia GeForce Notebook-Treiber Beta 182.05 [Vista 32 Bit]
Nvidia GeForce Notebook-Treiber Beta 182.05 [Vista 64 Bit]


Selfmade. Ich habs nur als Bit-Torrent hochgeladen. Vor der installation bitte die alten Treiber sauber deinstalieren!
Erfolgreich getestet unter WindowsXP x86.

http://www.abload.de/img/nvidianqek.jpg​ 
Unterstützte Chips:
NVIDIA GeForce2 Go
NVIDIA GeForce4 410 Go 16M
NVIDIA GeForce4 420 Go
NVIDIA GeForce4 420 Go 32M
NVIDIA GeForce4 440 Go 64M
NVIDIA GeForce4 440 Go
NVIDIA GeForce4 448 Go
NVIDIA GeForce4 448 Go
NVIDIA GeForce4 460 Go
NVIDIA GeForce4 488 Go
NVIDIA GeForce4 4200 Go
NVIDIA GeForce FX Go 5100
NVIDIA GeForce FX Go 5200 32/64M
NVIDIA GeForce FX Go 5200 64MB
NVIDIA GeForce FX Go 5250/5500
NVIDIA GeForce FX Go 53x0
NVIDIA GeForce FX Go 5600
NVIDIA GeForce FX Go 5650
NVIDIA GeForce FX Go 5700
NVIDIA GeForce FX Go 5700
NVIDIA GeForce Go 6100
NVIDIA GeForce Go 6150
NVIDIA GeForce Go 6200
NVIDIA GeForce Go 6400
NVIDIA GeForce Go 6600
NVIDIA GeForce Go 6600 GT
NVIDIA GeForce Go 6600 TE/6200 TE
NVIDIA GeForce Go 6800
NVIDIA GeForce Go 6800 Ultra
NVIDIA GeForce Go 7200
NVIDIA GeForce Go 7300
NVIDIA GeForce Go 7350
NVIDIA GeForce Go 7400
NVIDIA GeForce Go 7450
NVIDIA GeForce Go 7600
NVIDIA GeForce Go 7600 GT
NVIDIA GeForce Go 7700
NVIDIA GeForce Go 7800
NVIDIA GeForce Go 7800 GTX
NVIDIA GeForce Go 7900 GS
NVIDIA GeForce Go 7900 GTX
NVIDIA GeForce Go 7900 SE
NVIDIA GeForce Go 7950 GTX
NVIDIA GeForce 7000M / nForce 610M
NVIDIA GeForce 7150M / nForce 630M
NVIDIA GeForce 7190M / nForce 650M
NVIDIA GeForce 8400M G
NVIDIA GeForce 8400M GS
NVIDIA GeForce 8400M GT
NVIDIA GeForce 8600M GS
NVIDIA GeForce 8600M GT
NVIDIA GeForce 8600M GTS
NVIDIA GeForce 8700M GT
NVIDIA GeForce 8800M GTS
NVIDIA GeForce 8800M GTX
NVIDIA GeForce 9200M GS
NVIDIA GeForce 9300M G
NVIDIA GeForce 9300M GS
NVIDIA GeForce 9400M GS
NVIDIA GeForce 9500M G
NVIDIA GeForce 9500M GS
NVIDIA GeForce 9600M GS
NVIDIA GeForce 9600M GT
NVIDIA GeForce 9650M GT
NVIDIA GeForce 9700M GS
NVIDIA GeForce 9700M GS/GT
NVIDIA GeForce 9700M GTS
NVIDIA GeForce 9800M GT
NVIDIA GeForce 9800M GTS
NVIDIA GeForce 9800M GTS
NVIDIA GeForce 9800M GTX
NVIDIA Quadro2 Go / Quadro2 MXR/EX
NVIDIA Quadro4 500 GoGL
NVIDIA Quadro4 700 GoGL
NVIDIA Quadro FX 1500M
NVIDIA Quadro FX 1600M
NVIDIA Quadro FX 2500M
NVIDIA Quadro FX 3500M
NVIDIA Quadro FX 3600M
NVIDIA Quadro FX 350M
NVIDIA Quadro FX 360M
NVIDIA Quadro FX 3700M
NVIDIA Quadro FX 370M
NVIDIA Quadro FX 540M
NVIDIA Quadro FX 560M
NVIDIA Quadro FX 570M
NVIDIA Quadro FX 770M
NVIDIA Quadro FX Go 1000
NVIDIA Quadro FX Go 700
NVIDIA Quadro FX Go1400
NVIDIA Quadro NVS 110M
NVIDIA Quadro NVS 120M
NVIDIA Quadro NVS 130M
NVIDIA Quadro NVS 135M
NVIDIA Quadro NVS 140M
NVIDIA Quadro NVS 160M
NVIDIA Quadro NVS 210S / NVIDIA GeForce 6150LE
NVIDIA Quadro NVS 300M
NVIDIA Quadro NVS 310M
NVIDIA Quadro NVS 320M
NVIDIA G70GL
NVIDIA G73M-X
NVIDIA G92-ES
NVIDIA MCP67M
NVIDIA MCP79MH
NVIDIA MCP79MX
NVIDIA MCP79SLI
NVIDIA MCP79U
NVIDIA NB9P-GE
NVIDIA NV31GLM Pro
NVIDIA NV31GLM
NVIDIA NV31M
NVIDIA NV31M Pro
NVIDIA NV36M Pro
NVIDIA NV36MAP
NVIDIA NV44
NVIDIA NV44GLM
NVIDIA NV44M

Die Modifikations INFs könnt ihr aber auch so haben. Für die Zukunft 

Download Modded INFs [x86 - x64]

*PS: Bitte bleibt mit im Seed!*


----------



## 1821984 (11. Februar 2009)

Mal ne frage: was hat das für nen sinn? Ich hab zwar mal selbst nen Treiber gesucht aber die kann man von der Webside direkt bei Nvidia runterladen. Nen Link dorthin wäre besser aber der sollte dann woanders stehen. Weil man erkennt hier auch nicht, wo man landet und Treiber würde ich persöhnlich nur vom Hersteller direkt runterladen wenns geht und in dem Fall geht es.
Und was heist Selfmade????


----------



## Sentionline007 (11. Februar 2009)

Na, dann kannst du mir sicher zeigen, wo du die "Geforce *Mobility* 182.05" bei Nvidia gesichtet hast.

Meines wissens erschien heute von Nvidia nur die *Nvidia GeForce Notebook-Treiber Beta 179.48.*

Selfmade bedeutet: "Selbsterstellt" oder "selber erstellt"


----------



## D!str(+)yer (11. Februar 2009)

1821984 schrieb:


> Und was heist Selfmade????




Die .inf Datei ist so angepasst das man den Treiber auch auf mobilen Chipsätzen installieren kann 

Die Treiber gibts aber auch hier NVIDIA & Laptop News | Latest NVIDIA drivers and related news | laptopvideo2go.com


----------



## 1821984 (11. Februar 2009)

warum hab ich dann nen 180.. irgentwas Beta treiber von 12/08 direkt von Nvidia runterladen können.
Wenn du mir sagtst, wie ich son Bild hier rein setzten kann, dann zeig ich dir den.

Sorry stimmt alles garnicht was ich hier schreibe. Hab doch nur nen 179...


----------



## Sentionline007 (11. Februar 2009)

Bei den meisten Usern läuft der 18x.xx Treiber aber nicht, da die Hardware nicht erkannt wird. Das werden dir aber die meisten benutzer auch selber verraten, nicht nur ich.


----------



## 1821984 (11. Februar 2009)

Vergebe mir ich habe mich getäuscht.

Mal ne gegenfrage. Kann man mit treiber für ne älter Karte wie der 8600GS eigentlich noch leistungssprünge erwarten oder wird sowas nur gemacht um neue spiele anzupassen. Wie das bei Far Cry 2 der Fall war.


----------



## Sentionline007 (11. Februar 2009)

Das ist unterschiedlich. Mal wird mit der einen Revision mehr Bugs gefixt, mal wird an der Performanceschraube gedreht. Jemand das bisher die Version 179.xx benutzt hat, wird in jedem fall mehr Performance erhalten. Auch mit der GeForce 6 - 7 - 8.

Da man Notebook GPUs selten übertakten kann, empfehle ich an dieser Stelle mal das Tool nHancer um die Performance zu tunen. Auch mit diesem kann man hier und da einige % mehr Performance rausholen, wenn man alles richtig macht.

Ich jedenfalls kann mit dem neuen Treiber + nHancer in Archlord 4xAA & 8xAF nutzen, und habe immernoch genug FPS. Bei einer 9300M GS wohlgemerkt.


----------



## schneiderbernd (10. März 2009)

hey könnte bitte mal einer die INF so bearbeiten so dass der Treiber auch mit einer 9800 M GS läuft..?!! Wäre echt nett


----------

